# 

## dudis

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów. 
Chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy dopuszczalne jest podłączenie junkersa d rury spiro chodzi o odprowadzanie spalin i czy dopuszczalne jest poprowadzenie tej rury spiro poprzez strop, poddasze i wypuszczenie tej rury spiro poza dach. Rura ta jest wprowadzona do kominka znajdującego się w dachu a kominek ten wykonany jest z tworzywa sztucznego.

----------


## tomek4

ale chyba nie aluminium ?

----------


## dudis

Niie oczywiscie ze nie :0 Chodzi o rure spiro z materiału 1.4301 czyli kwasiaka. Chodzi mi o to czy dopuszczalne jest poprowadzenie jej od junkersa poprzez strop az ponad połać dachu gdzie została wpuszczona do kominka typu BRAAS?? Bo moim zdaniem należy tą rure spiro wprowadzić do normalnego przewodu kominowego dymnego.

----------


## zibik_eng

> Bo moim zdaniem należy tą rure spiro wprowadzić do normalnego przewodu kominowego *dymnego*.


... SPALINOWEGO a jeżeli "junkers" jest dwufunkcyjny to kanał musi być z wkładem z kwasówki.

----------

